# Oompappy FF Cook Pics



## oompappy (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, it's Done!!! 
Started first thing Saturday morning, last meats came off about 8:45pm.
Everything turned out great! We were up till 1:00am trying to get a pic 
I was happy with to enter. Still not 100% satisfied but a least I'll 
have something to turn in.   

Here are some pics of the cook...
(click to enlarge)

About 6:00am Sat...












About 6:45am 
















About 2:00pm...
















About 6:00pm...


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job Pappy.....When we make that trip to the barn party are you going to let me try your Q....2 Oinktoberfests ...and not even a nibble


----------



## Adrienne1 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Very nice, indeed*

 holy cannolli that stuff looks good

Sure am glad I'll have my game face on when I take the photo for submission . . . .


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, great food, snow on the ground, temp below freezing, this guy is in the running.


----------



## atruckerswife (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks delish


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 3, 2008)

Great Job Pappy !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn that guy can cook!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic Pappy!  You just forced me off my diet .........at least for today!

Just sent the wife out for three racks of loinbacks!

Thanks for the inspiration, Guys!


----------



## Diva Q (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2008)

That is some fine looking eats.


----------



## BBQcure (Feb 4, 2008)

That looks awesome

some of the best chicken and sausage combo I have ever seen
Tim


----------



## Rag1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Man they look good.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------

